# Se ha roto el Contrato Social.



## wintermute81 (1 Feb 2022)

Y es más grave de lo que parece, la gente empieza a ver el estado no como una herramienta para mejorar las condiciones materiales de vida sino como un ente hostil que crece más y más cada año, generador de normas absurdas que se involucran en la vida privada de la población haciendo la vida axfisiante y cuyo único interés es proteger su propia existencia y aumentar su poder en una alocada carrera que nos terminará llevando a la ruina.
Hay que parar esta locura antes de que sea demasiado tarde.


----------



## socrates99 (1 Feb 2022)

Hace días.
El estado y sus perros son el enemigo de la libertad de los humanos no zombies


----------



## nadie_importante (1 Feb 2022)

Nunca es tarde... aunque algunos vemos al estado así desde hace más de 20 años, lo ves enseguida en cuanto intentas acceder a una vivienda y a un proyecto de vida, y te das cuenta que todo está lleno de vividores que quieren extraerte hasta el último aliento para mantener su ritmo de vida, entre ellos: funcionarios de sofá, especuladores, rentistas, políticos, etc. todos esbirros de la misma mafia.

Da igual el partido que gobierne, sólo es la fachada de diferente color que tapa la corrupción sistémica.


----------



## Volvitо (1 Feb 2022)

El estado SIEMPRE ha sido un ente hostil.


----------



## Asurbanipal (1 Feb 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> El estado SIEMPRE ha sido un ente hostil.



Eso decía Bakunin en la I Internacional Conunista...


----------



## Volvitо (1 Feb 2022)

Con gentuza sí, obviamente.

Pero ahora tenemos estado y gentuza al mando. No sé qué es peor. Bueno sí, esto.


----------



## Volvitо (1 Feb 2022)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Eso decía Bakunin en la I Internacional Conunista...



¿Un comunista contrario al estado? 

Pero si la esencia misma del comunismo es que el estado lo controle todo.


----------



## Tagghino (1 Feb 2022)




----------



## BAL (1 Feb 2022)

Se empieza a ver cristalino por eso se han puesto a lavar cerebros con perlan como locos jojojo


----------



## George Orwell (1 Feb 2022)

El problema está en que a la Borregada se le ha conseguido implantar la idea del Estado como fin, no como medio. 

Así que los mayores defensores del ente criminal llamado Estado son sus propias víctimas.


----------



## Asurbanipal (1 Feb 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> ¿Un comunista contrario al estado?
> 
> Pero si la esencia misma del comunismo es que el estado lo controle todo.



Bakunin jamás fue comunista. 
Tienes que informarte mejor.


----------



## Soy forero (1 Feb 2022)

Veo que acabas de despertar de un coma profundo. Enhorabuena


----------



## Der Kommissar (1 Feb 2022)

Totalmente falso. En una sociedad medianamente sana, el Estado te protege de los criminales y te pone servicios de puta madre como carreteras, aceras, alumbrado, alcantarillado, sanidad, y muchas cosas más.

En una dictadura socialista te asfixia hasta matarte para quitarte todo lo que tengas empezando por tu libertad.


----------



## asakopako (1 Feb 2022)

Los borreguitos os pasáis la vida temiendo al lobo, pero al final se os come el pastor.


----------



## Charles B. (1 Feb 2022)

Realmente ya no existen estados. El mundo está controlado por megacorporaciones regidas por el satán neoliberal.

Otra cosa es que viváis en las viejas dicotomías del pasado.


----------



## Minsky Moment (1 Feb 2022)

El contrato social no existe. Lo que existe en todo caso, pero solo en sociedades civilizadas, no hablo de la mayor parte de Europa, es el contrato político. Mucho roussoniano suelto que no sabe ni lo que implica Rousseau y su grave error tras ser incapaz de asimilar lo aprendido en la Ilustración.


----------



## elKaiser (1 Feb 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> El estado SIEMPRE ha sido un ente hostil.



Cuando gobiernan delincuentes de la peor calaña, así es.


----------



## asakopako (1 Feb 2022)

Der Kommissar dijo:


> Totalmente falso. En una sociedad medianamente sana, el Estado te protege de los criminales y te pone servicios de puta madre como carreteras, aceras, alumbrado, alcantarillado, sanidad, y muchas cosas más.
> 
> En una dictadura socialista te asfixia hasta matarte para quitarte todo lo que tengas empezando por tu libertad.



El estado es dañino en sí mismo, déjate de mierdas socialistas. Que se ha demostrado con gobiernos de todas clases. Los matones del estado os apalean, los matasanos del estado os envenenan, y todavía queréis más estado. Como covidiotas chutándose 4 y las que hagan falta, los dependientes del estado tragando lo que haga falta porque esta vez de verdad que sí vendrán los míos y lo harán bien.

El estado debe ser destruido a cualquier precio y sus instituciones derribadas hasta los cimientos. O eso o en 5 años ya no seremos seres humanos, seremos ganado o algo peor. No me pensaba que me iba a tocar vivir la distopia estatalista, si acaso demasiado mayor para importarme ya. Pero al ritmo que van ahora con 5 años todavía me quedo corto. Van a calzón quitado hacia la dictadura global. Y de esa no se sale ya nunca. Ya eres ganado para siempre, tus hijos, nietos, bisnietos serán ganado para siempre.


----------



## socrates99 (1 Feb 2022)

Vacunado y estabulado por el estado y defendiendo al estado…anda que…


----------



## Pedro III (1 Feb 2022)

Harían falta dos cosas:

- sociedades que se pudieran organizar con pocos estamentos intermedios (solo los imprescindibles), o sea, de tamaño reducido
- que dispusieran de arsenal nuclear suficiente para que no les tocara nadie los cojones

Sin eso, pues tenemos la mierda que nos rodea por doquier


----------



## El gostoso (1 Feb 2022)

Langostas, arded en el puto fuego eterno


----------



## StolenInnocence (1 Feb 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> ¿Un comunista contrario al estado?
> 
> Pero si la esencia misma del comunismo es que el estado lo controle todo.



Hombre llamar a Bakunin comunista es andar mu perdio.


----------



## _Suso_ (1 Feb 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Y es más grave de lo que parece, la gente empieza a ver el estado no como una herramienta para mejorar las condiciones materiales de vida sino como un ente hostil que crece más y más cada año, generador de normas absurdas que se involucran en la vida privada de la población haciendo la vida axfisiante y cuyo único interés es proteger su propia existencia y aumentar su poder en una alocada carrera que nos terminará llevando a la ruina.
> Hay que parar esta locura antes de que sea demasiado tarde.
> Ver archivo adjunto 928469



Pues yo al 95% de la gente los veo tan felices con las prohibiciones actuales, prueba de ello es que el 95% de la gente cuando se quitó la mascarilla obligatoria por la calle seguían llevándola y estoy seguro de que deseaban que obligaran al resto a llevarla.

Ya lo anunció Adolf Huxley,  Una _dictadura_ perfecta tendría la apariencia de una democracia, pero sería básicamente una prisión sin muros.


----------



## El gostoso (1 Feb 2022)

Nadie va a arreglar nada y lo sabes, pero la sociedad te ha expulsado, como a muchos, mejor solo que infectado por toda esa basura amoral


----------



## El gostoso (1 Feb 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> ¿Un comunista contrario al estado?
> 
> Pero si la esencia misma del comunismo es que el estado lo controle todo.



Bakunin comunista? Era anarca, el anarquismo fue tomado por el comunismo pco tiempo después


----------



## Barrunto (1 Feb 2022)

Eso es lo que quiren, deslegitimar al estado, llevar a la población a un shock tal, que acepten el Nuevo Orden Mundial dictatorial.


----------



## soma (1 Feb 2022)

y gol de Señor!
(no os preocupéis, el contrato se repondrá cuando gobierne BoX )


----------



## Furymundo (1 Feb 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Y es más grave de lo que parece, la gente empieza a ver el estado no como una herramienta para mejorar las condiciones materiales de vida sino como un ente hostil que crece más y más cada año, generador de normas absurdas que se involucran en la vida privada de la población haciendo la vida axfisiante y cuyo único interés es proteger su propia existencia y aumentar su poder en una alocada carrera que nos terminará llevando a la ruina.
> Hay que parar esta locura antes de que sea demasiado tarde.
> Ver archivo adjunto 928469



parar ?
que siga
QUE ARDA EL PAIS
QUE SUFRAN
QUE MUERAN


----------



## El gostoso (1 Feb 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> parar ?
> que siga
> QUE ARDA EL PAIS
> QUE SUFRAN
> QUE MUERAN



FUEGO FUEGO FUEGO


----------



## Furymundo (1 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> FUEGO FUEGO FUEGO


----------



## El gostoso (1 Feb 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


>



Este país entero DEBE SER PURGADO


----------



## greg_house (1 Feb 2022)

La gente de bien , va despertando


----------



## Gentilischi (1 Feb 2022)

Ese cuadro de Goya ilustra bien la gerontocracia de este país:


----------



## awana sea (1 Feb 2022)

Si cooperar es un infierno,entonces si


----------



## Tons of Fear (1 Feb 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> El estado es dañino en sí mismo, déjate de mierdas socialistas. Que se ha demostrado con gobiernos de todas clases. Los matones del estado os apalean, los matasanos del estado os envenenan, y todavía queréis más estado. Como covidiotas chutándose 4 y las que hagan falta, los dependientes del estado tragando lo que haga falta porque esta vez de verdad que sí vendrán los míos y lo harán bien.
> 
> El estado debe ser destruido a cualquier precio y sus instituciones derribadas hasta los cimientos. O eso o en 5 años ya no seremos seres humanos, seremos ganado o algo peor. No me pensaba que me iba a tocar vivir la distopia estatalista, si acaso demasiado mayor para importarme ya. Pero al ritmo que van ahora con 5 años todavía me quedo corto. Van a calzón quitado hacia la dictadura global. Y de esa no se sale ya nunca. Ya eres ganado para siempre, tus hijos, nietos, bisnietos serán ganado para siempre.



Sin una estructura estatal fuerte serás conquistado o subvertido porque otro vendrá a crearlo para apropiarse de ti. Ese mundo que planteas con la demografía actual no es viable, dudo incluso que lo sea en ninguna. Aunque a ti no puedan lavarte el cerebro lo harán con otros que te impondrán a la fuerza su voluntad. Entiendo tu postura , si estas siendo torturado por el estado lo inmediato es cargárselo, el problema es que las mismas personas que te imponen su voluntad a través del estado van a seguir ahí.

La "guerra" entre seres vivos siempre va existir. Lo que falta decidir es la forma. Puedes optar por estructuras nacionales guerreando de diferentes maneras frente al exterior o acercar la batalla donde no podrás fiarte absolutamente de nadie. Ahora tenemos el peor sistema posible , no nos podemos fiar de nadie y además una elite extractiva detrás del estado que nos pastorea. Somos esclavos compitiendo entre nosotros.


----------



## awana sea (1 Feb 2022)

Der Kommissar dijo:


> Totalmente falso. En una sociedad medianamente sana, el Estado te protege de los criminales y te pone servicios de puta madre como carreteras, aceras, alumbrado, alcantarillado, sanidad, y muchas cosas más.
> 
> En una dictadura socialista te asfixia hasta matarte para quitarte todo lo que tengas empezando por tu libertad.



Todo eso se hizo para disfrute o para ir y volver del trabajo?


----------



## Volvitо (1 Feb 2022)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Bakunin jamás fue comunista.
> Tienes que informarte mejor.



Es verdad, nano. Vaya fail.


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (1 Feb 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Y es más grave de lo que parece, la gente empieza a ver el estado no como una herramienta para mejorar las condiciones materiales de vida sino como un ente hostil que crece más y más cada año, generador de normas absurdas que se involucran en la vida privada de la población haciendo la vida axfisiante y cuyo único interés es proteger su propia existencia y aumentar su poder en una alocada carrera que nos terminará llevando a la ruina.
> Hay que parar esta locura antes de que sea demasiado tarde.
> Ver archivo adjunto 928469



Se llama Leviathan Tiránico cuando el Estado usa a su pueblo como herramienta.
O lo volvemos a domar o estamos muertos


----------



## El gostoso (1 Feb 2022)

El término es behemoth


Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> Se llama Leviathan Tiránico cuando el Estado usa a su pueblo como herramienta.
> O lo volvemos a domar o estamos muertos


----------



## Gigatr0n (1 Feb 2022)

Menuda lloraéra los putos llorones... y todo porque Nadal ganó el Open de Australia.

No ganáis ni una llorones.


----------



## Seronoser (1 Feb 2022)

Der Kommissar dijo:


> Totalmente falso. En una sociedad medianamente sana, el Estado te protege de los criminales y te pone servicios de puta madre como carreteras, aceras, alumbrado, alcantarillado, sanidad, y muchas cosas más.
> 
> En una dictadura socialista te asfixia hasta matarte para quitarte todo lo que tengas empezando por tu libertad.



El Estado no te pone nada, te lo ponen los ciudadanos que pagan impuestos.
Otro con la Sanidad gratis


----------



## Poseidón (1 Feb 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Ese cuadro de Goya ilustra bien la gerontocracia de este país:



Chusma progre. Les daba hasta en el carnet de conducir


----------



## Gentilischi (1 Feb 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Chusma progre. Les daba hasta en el carnet de conducir



Sí. Por eso me sorprende que *publiquen* este video.


----------



## Der Kommissar (1 Feb 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El Estado no te pone nada, te lo ponen los ciudadanos que pagan impuestos.
> Otro con la Sanidad gratis



¿Eres tonto?


----------



## asakopako (1 Feb 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> Sin una estructura estatal fuerte serás conquistado o subvertido porque otro vendrá a crearlo para apropiarse de ti. Ese mundo que planteas con la demografía actual no es viable, dudo incluso que lo sea en ninguna. Aunque a ti no puedan lavarte el cerebro lo harán con otros que te impondrán a la fuerza su voluntad. Entiendo tu postura , si estas siendo torturado por el estado lo inmediato es cargárselo, el problema es que las mismas personas que te imponen su voluntad a través del estado van a seguir ahí.
> 
> La "guerra" entre seres vivos siempre va existir. Lo que falta decidir es la forma. Puedes optar por estructuras nacionales guerreando de diferentes maneras frente al exterior o acercar la batalla donde no podrás fiarte absolutamente de nadie. Ahora tenemos el peor sistema posible , no nos podemos fiar de nadie y además una elite extractiva detrás del estado que nos pastorea. Somos esclavos compitiendo entre nosotros.



No lo veo así. No digo que no tengan que existir estructuras sociales. Pero una vez que escalan se vuelven despiadadas. No es lo mismo un fabricante al que toda la ciudad conoce que una multinacional controlada por fondos controlados por fondos... Al igual que no es lo mismo que los líderes o dirigentes de una comunidad sean conocidos y respetados por esa comunidad, a que sean entes supranacionales con rostros inalcanzables a los que nadie ha elegido y a los que nadie conoce. Y estamos camino de eso.

El pez grande no siempre se come al chico. El omnipotente imperio americano no pudo ni con Vietnam ni con Afganistán. Ni los romanos con los pueblos de la cordillera cantábrica. Hay veces que se pierde, sí, pero muchas otras es porque el derrotado nunca buscó la victoria. Y sin las estructuras de protección del estado muchas multinacionales arrogantes tendrían que retroceder. Las estructuras de protección del estado protegiendo a las multinacionales, que son las que tenemos ahora. Las del estado protegiendo al ganado hace tiempo que no existen.


----------



## greg_house (1 Feb 2022)

La primera señal de que el contrato está roto es:
Burbuja inmobiliaria a partir de Aznar 
Planes E para simios del tocho con ZP

habría que colgarlos a todos


----------



## Autómata (1 Feb 2022)

Me parece casi cuestión de evolución vital, es una idea que adquieres según vas ganando experiencia. Y sino es que eres uno de los beneficiados del estado (gran parte de la población lo es) o eres un ignorante.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (1 Feb 2022)

Muy mal lo tiene que hacer la sociedad para que le fuese mal después de desparasitarse del nwo...


----------



## Soy forero (1 Feb 2022)

Es el estado socialista con sus proyectos disparatados los que llevan a todos a la ruina. Antes, ahora y por siempre


----------



## zapatitos (1 Feb 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Y es más grave de lo que parece, la gente empieza a ver el estado no como una herramienta para mejorar las condiciones materiales de vida sino como un ente hostil que crece más y más cada año, generador de normas absurdas que se involucran en la vida privada de la población haciendo la vida axfisiante y cuyo único interés es proteger su propia existencia y aumentar su poder en una alocada carrera que nos terminará llevando a la ruina.
> Hay que parar esta locura antes de que sea demasiado tarde.
> Ver archivo adjunto 928469




Lo percibiremos tú y yo porque a la gente por la calle la veo contenta y radiante de que el Estado ya se inmiscuya hasta con el color que tienen que elegir para el papel con el que se limpian el culo.

Saludos.


----------



## Seronoser (1 Feb 2022)

Der Kommissar dijo:


> ¿Eres tonto?



Tanto como tú no hijo


----------



## Concursante (1 Feb 2022)

El poder político, estatal o no, siempre es hostil a la sociedad civil (o llamelo nación o patria si prefiere).

Además, ese contrato social no ha existido jamás, es solo literatura escrita por Jean-Jacques Rousseau que fue aprovechada por los que montaron la Revolución Francesa para quitar a un rey e implantar a los gobernantes más tiranos que se habían visto en Francia desde hace siglos.


----------



## BigJoe (1 Feb 2022)

Jamás nadie ha dado su consentimiento a contrato social alguno: ni de manera explícita ni tácitamente. El contenido de ese presunto contrato se nos ha impuesto siempre a expensas de nuestros derechos, primero, y de nuestro bolsillo después.


----------



## Blackmoon (1 Feb 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Y es más grave de lo que parece, la gente empieza a ver el estado no como una herramienta para mejorar las condiciones materiales de vida sino como un ente hostil que crece más y más cada año, generador de normas absurdas que se involucran en la vida privada de la población haciendo la vida axfisiante y cuyo único interés es proteger su propia existencia y aumentar su poder en una alocada carrera que nos terminará llevando a la ruina.
> Hay que parar esta locura antes de que sea demasiado tarde.
> Ver archivo adjunto 928469



Igual es la Partitocracia haciendo de las suyas.

Si en vez de estado tuviéramos Nación, y en vez de Oligarquía de Partidos tuviéramos Democracia, otro gallo cantaría.


----------



## Celedonio (1 Feb 2022)

No existe ni ha existido jamás ningún """contrato social""".


----------



## Der Kommissar (1 Feb 2022)

Celedonio dijo:


> No existe ni ha existido jamás ningún """contrato social""".



No qué va.


----------



## Smoker (1 Feb 2022)

Estamos perdiendo el tiempo los no vacunados


----------



## teperico (1 Feb 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Y es más grave de lo que parece, la gente empieza a ver el estado no como una herramienta para mejorar las condiciones materiales de vida sino como un ente hostil que crece más y más cada año, generador de normas absurdas que se involucran en la vida privada de la población haciendo la vida axfisiante y cuyo único interés es proteger su propia existencia y aumentar su poder en una alocada carrera que nos terminará llevando a la ruina.
> Hay que parar esta locura antes de que sea demasiado tarde.
> Ver archivo adjunto 928469



pararla cómo?


----------



## Tiresias (1 Feb 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> La gente empieza a ver el estado no como una herramienta para mejorar las condiciones materiales de vida sino como un ente hostil que crece más y más cada año, generador de normas absurdas que se involucran en la vida privada de la población haciendo la vida asfixiante y cuyo único interés es proteger su propia existencia y aumentar su poder en una alocada carrera que nos terminará llevando a la ruina.



La gente se agarra al sol que más calienta, ni sabe qué es el Estado, especialmente en España, donde todo el que puede pilla de la teta pública.

Porque la otra no da más.

No tengo muy claro que lo vean como un "ente hostil" precisamente.


----------



## Cosmopolita (1 Feb 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> El estado SIEMPRE ha sido un ente hostil.



Así es.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (1 Feb 2022)

yo me he adaptado a este pais, no veas como se puso mi viejo rojazo cuando le dije que yo ya no lucho por el, que paso de mantener chiringuitos, politicos y okupas.

cuanto peor mejor.


----------



## Digamelon (1 Feb 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> la gente empieza a ver el estado no como una herramienta para mejorar las condiciones materiales de vida sino como un ente hostil que crece más y más cada año



Es que lo absurdo es ver el estado como herramienta para mejorar las condiciones materiales de vida, ya que eso es un sin sentido; algo absurdo.


----------



## Volvitо (2 Feb 2022)

Falso. Ni eso.

Busca CAPITIS DEMINVTIO MAXIMA, por poner un ejemplo rápido. Llevan años planeándolo.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (2 Feb 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Y es más grave de lo que parece, la gente empieza a ver el estado no como una herramienta para mejorar las condiciones materiales de vida sino como un ente hostil que crece más y más cada año, generador de normas absurdas que se involucran en la vida privada de la población haciendo la vida axfisiante y cuyo único interés es proteger su propia existencia y aumentar su poder en una alocada carrera que nos terminará llevando a la ruina.
> Hay que parar esta locura antes de que sea demasiado tarde.
> Ver archivo adjunto 928469



Pues prepárate para lo siguiente.

La izmierda no sabe ir a menos.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (2 Feb 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Y es más grave de lo que parece, la gente empieza a ver el estado no como una herramienta para mejorar las condiciones materiales de vida sino como un ente hostil que crece más y más cada año, generador de normas absurdas que se involucran en la vida privada de la población haciendo la vida axfisiante y cuyo único interés es proteger su propia existencia y aumentar su poder en una alocada carrera que nos terminará llevando a la ruina.
> Hay que parar esta locura antes de que sea demasiado tarde.
> Ver archivo adjunto 928469



Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma....


----------



## medion_no (2 Feb 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> ¿Un comunista contrario al estado?
> 
> Pero si la esencia misma del comunismo es que el estado lo controle todo.



Bakunin es anarcocolectivista analfabeto y te lo digo yo que soy fascista


----------



## Kurten (2 Feb 2022)

Celedonio dijo:


> No existe ni ha existido jamás ningún """contrato social""".



Existe la evolución cultural progresiva. Como bien dices, no existe ningún contrato social ni ha existido nunca. Es una ficción de los racionalistas como Rousseau


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (2 Feb 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> El problema está en que a la Borregada se le ha conseguido implantar la idea del Estado como fin, no como medio.
> 
> Así que los mayores defensores del ente criminal llamado Estado son sus propias víctimas.



Los principales defensores del Estado son los funcis.


----------



## Isbanilla (2 Feb 2022)

Hace dos años los gobiernos nos declararon la guerra. Estamos inmersos de pleno.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Feb 2022)

Los heztaos son entidadeps apstractas comerciales ecstraterrepstres de la mafia pa esclavizar a todos y obligarles a producir una desproporción de lo que en realidac necesitarían pa cubrir todas sus necesidadecs y todos los vicios que ni tienen.


----------



## Celedonio (2 Feb 2022)

Der Kommissar dijo:


> No qué va.



Pues no. El estado se impone por la fuerza, no por la existencia de ningún """contrato""".

Lo cual tampoco quiere decir que estaríamos mejor sin estado, pero las cosas son como son.


----------



## Nudels (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## ashe (2 Feb 2022)

Una cosa es que os hayáis creado el rollo del contrato social (término que por cierto viene de la Iglesia que la mugre progre, izmierda, y demás han destruido junto liberales)


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Feb 2022)

¿Contrato...?

*Yo nunca firmé nada.*


----------



## Können (2 Feb 2022)

Los Estados te prometen cacahuetes mientras te roban tu chuletón.


----------



## Rovusthiano (2 Feb 2022)

Nunca ha habido ningún contrato social.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (2 Feb 2022)

nadie_importante dijo:


> Nunca es tarde... aunque algunos vemos al estado así desde hace más de 20 años, lo ves enseguida en cuanto intentas acceder a una vivienda y a un proyecto de vida, y te das cuenta que todo está lleno de vividores que quieren extraerte hasta el último aliento para mantener su ritmo de vida, entre ellos: funcionarios de sofá, especuladores, rentistas, políticos, etc. todos esbirros de la misma mafia.
> 
> Da igual el partido que gobierne, sólo es la fachada de diferente color que tapa la corrupción sistémica.



Exactamente...., precisamente fue el problema de la vivienda el que me hizo despertar a mí. Si no hubiera sido por ello, y hubiera tenido la suerte de acceder a una vivienda digna y asequible, seguramente nunca hubiera espabilado y seguiría siendo un borregazo como lo fui durante mis primeros treinta años de vida, en los que compraba tres o cuatro periodicos con suplementos todos los fines de semana, y veía todos los telediarios cuya hora no coincidian.

Al final no hay mal que por bien no venga, y es que a día de hoy yo ya no cambio por nada el haber podido llegar a comprender el mundo en el que vivo, algo que probablemente nunca habría conseguido si las cosas me hubieran ido rodadas.


----------



## el ejpertoc (2 Feb 2022)

Está claro que una de dos, o corre la sangre por las calles o estamos perdidos.


----------



## Blackmoon (2 Feb 2022)

El "contrato social" no existe, es como la republica catalana


----------



## Joaquim (2 Feb 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Y es más grave de lo que parece, la gente empieza a ver el estado no como una herramienta para mejorar las condiciones materiales de vida sino como *un ente hostil que crece más y más cada año, generador de normas absurdas que se involucran en la vida privada de la población haciendo la vida axfisiante y cuyo único interés es proteger su propia existencia y aumentar su poder en una alocada carrera que nos terminará llevando a la ruina.*
> Hay que parar esta locura antes de que sea demasiado tarde.
> Ver archivo adjunto 928469



Definición de Socialismo.


----------



## Joaquim (2 Feb 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> El "contrato social" no existe, es como la republica catalana



Como la Republica Catalana, no existe, pero se ha cargado Cataluña.


----------



## Excovid (2 Feb 2022)

Simplemente hemos dejado que se crean lo que no son. La gente se queja de los dictadores que había antes de la transición pero lo que tenemos ahora es mucho peor. Son hipócritas vividores progresistas que se han metido a ejercer la "política" para enriquecerse de modo descarado y rastrero. Hasta que no se les haga ver que están para servir y no para servirse, la cosa no tendrá otro color. Pero la sociedad que tenemos no está mucho por la labor.


----------



## pepeleches (2 Feb 2022)

El estado es una gran mentira. Basada en ciertos criterios, que pueden aparentar ser lógicos, es simplemente una masa enorme de gente que vive de ti, mientras intenta desesperadamente que tú vivas de él para seguir creciendo. 

Como lo disfrazan de supuesta caridad y supuesta virtud (solidaridad y cosas de esas...), hay gente que se lo cree. Por supuesto, hasta que lo necesitas, y descubrirás que es lo más lento, improductivo e inflexible del mundo, que con su poder y su rodillo puede machacar a cualquiera. 

Antes pensaba que de una idea buena se había logrado un resultado malo. Ahora me doy cuenta de que la idea no es buena, porque es imposible que funcione. Que podemos admitir (yo lo admito!) que tenga que ser necesario, pero siempre luchando porque sea reducido constantemente. Porque si la gente no pelea para que se reduzca, crecerá constantemente. 

Al final es tan absurdo como que tenemos unos políticos que solo por meter un voto en una urna, deciden cuánto de nuestro dinero nos quitan, su propio sueldo y sus propias condiciones, y en qué lo gastan, incluyendo los millones que mantienen con su dinero. 

Parece legítimo, pero no lo es. Que puedas elegir al administrador de tu edificio no te protege si todos los candidatos quieren multiplicar por 5 las cuotas de la comunidad, no tienes ninguna herramienta para pararles los pies, puesto que el estado y su suma de intereses individuales (que es lo que realmente es...) simplemente lucha por crecer para tener cada vez más dinero y menos responsabilidades


----------



## Funcional (2 Feb 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Y es más grave de lo que parece, la gente empieza a ver el estado no como una herramienta para mejorar las condiciones materiales de vida sino como un ente hostil que crece más y más cada año, generador de normas absurdas que se involucran en la vida privada de la población haciendo la vida axfisiante y cuyo único interés es proteger su propia existencia y aumentar su poder en una alocada carrera que nos terminará llevando a la ruina.
> Hay que parar esta locura antes de que sea demasiado tarde.
> Ver archivo adjunto 928469



El error lo cometeis aquellos que veis al estado no como un enemigo limitador de tus libertades sino como "una herramienta para mejorar" mejorar? A costa de los demás, supongo. Porque si eres tu el que estás pagando más impuestos de lo que recibes a cambio tus condiciones empeoran, no mejoran, mejoran solo los que aportan menos que tu.
Lo del contrato social es un mito, ya afortunadamente bastante superado en historia, en filosofía, en ciencia jurídica, pero parece que los politólogos se han quedado en dos siglos atrás.


----------



## AH1N1 (2 Feb 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> Está claro que una de dos, o corre la sangre por las calles o estamos perdidos.



Estamos perdidos (ya hemos perdido y es imposible ganar), pero al menos que corra la sangre


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (2 Feb 2022)

Ni tampoco se cuestionan por qué todo el DNI está a todo color menos su cara. O por qué su nombre y apellidos están en mayúsculas.


----------



## Gubelkian (2 Feb 2022)

Otro retrasado que cree en “contratos sociales”

No hay ni hubo ningún contrato.

¿Tú firmaste algo? ¿Voluntariamente? ¿Cuáles eran las cláusulas? ¿Quién era la otra parte? Si una parte incumple ¿Cuáles son las penalizaciones? ¿Quién las aplica?...

No hay respuesta a nada de esto porque no hay contrato y por lo tanto nadie ha roto nada.

Deja de leer a gilipollas gabachos que sólo sueltan tonterías.

Debería de estar prohibido leer y publicar a filósofos e ”intelectuales“ franceses


----------



## Funcional (2 Feb 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Otro retrasado que cree en “contratos sociales”
> 
> No hay ni hubo ningún contrato.
> 
> ...



Ingleses, más bien. Los franceses recogieron la linea de Hobbes y Locke y la pervirtieron, como era de esperar.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Feb 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Otro retrasado que cree en “contratos sociales”
> 
> No hay ni hubo ningún contrato.
> 
> ...



en España los únicos que explican el timo ese anglo-gabacho, pues anglos eran Locke y Hobbes, conocida como "contrato social" son los carlistas


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (2 Feb 2022)

¿Gilipolleces?


----------



## Blackmoon (2 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Como la Republica Catalana, no existe, pero se ha cargado Cataluña.



Sí, el querer conseguirlo


----------



## Jackblack (2 Feb 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Y es más grave de lo que parece, la gente empieza a ver el estado no como una herramienta para mejorar las condiciones materiales de vida sino como un ente hostil que crece más y más cada año, generador de normas absurdas que se involucran en la vida privada de la población haciendo la vida axfisiante y cuyo único interés es proteger su propia existencia y aumentar su poder en una alocada carrera que nos terminará llevando a la ruina.
> Hay que parar esta locura antes de que sea demasiado tarde.
> Ver archivo adjunto 928469



Joder...no llegas tarde ni nada...
Yo llevo pensando así desde 2010.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (2 Feb 2022)

yo ne tengo contrato social ni nada firmado,este estado criminal y ladrón no me representa,un estado es soberano,que procura los elementos básicos para vivir a sus nacionales a un precio barato, sanidad,luz,agua,trabajo vivienda,educación,


----------



## usuario baneado (2 Feb 2022)

Bastante culpa tiene la sociedad de tumbar el tronco 90° para dejarse encular por un sueldo de mierda.


----------



## Sir_Wallace (2 Feb 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Y es más grave de lo que parece, la gente empieza a ver el estado no como una herramienta para mejorar las condiciones materiales de vida sino como un ente hostil que crece más y más cada año, generador de normas absurdas que se involucran en la vida privada de la población haciendo la vida axfisiante y cuyo único interés es proteger su propia existencia y aumentar su poder en una alocada carrera que nos terminará llevando a la ruina.
> Hay que parar esta locura antes de que sea demasiado tarde.
> Ver archivo adjunto 928469



Tal cual, nadie confia en el estado.

Si vas al medico, no lo ves como alguien que se preocupe por tu salud
Cuando llevas el niño al cole eres consciente que lo llevas a que lo adoctrinen
El resto de los tentaculos del estado ,la gente los ve como reguladores de normas absurdas y draconianas ademas de instrumentos de requisa.

El contrato esta roto, no hay confianza en el funcionamiento del estado, solo temor a sus tentaculos

.


----------



## Decipher (2 Feb 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> Pues prepárate para lo siguiente.
> 
> La izmierda no sabe ir a menos.



¿Y los liberalios? Porque siempre nos olvidamos de la otra mitad. El NWO será multicultural con libre movimiento de personas y capitales.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (2 Feb 2022)

Jajaja si si el puto anarquismo y sus impuestos y guerras.


----------



## Gothaus (2 Feb 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Realmente ya no existen estados. El mundo está controlado por megacorporaciones regidas por el satán neoliberal.
> 
> Otra cosa es que viváis en las viejas dicotomías del pasado.



Efectivamente. Y los agentes de los estados, que son los políticos, están a las órdenes de esas megacorporaciones multinacionales.


----------



## Sesino6 (2 Feb 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> El estado es dañino en sí mismo, déjate de mierdas socialistas. Que se ha demostrado con gobiernos de todas clases. Los matones del estado os apalean, los matasanos del estado os envenenan, y todavía queréis más estado. Como covidiotas chutándose 4 y las que hagan falta, los dependientes del estado tragando lo que haga falta porque esta vez de verdad que sí vendrán los míos y lo harán bien.
> 
> El estado debe ser destruido a cualquier precio y sus instituciones derribadas hasta los cimientos. O eso o en 5 años ya no seremos seres humanos, seremos ganado o algo peor. No me pensaba que me iba a tocar vivir la distopia estatalista, si acaso demasiado mayor para importarme ya. Pero al ritmo que van ahora con 5 años todavía me quedo corto. Van a calzón quitado hacia la dictadura global. Y de esa no se sale ya nunca. Ya eres ganado para siempre, tus hijos, nietos, bisnietos serán ganado para siempre.



El Estado, como ente que se retroalimenta a través de sus matones, jueces, fiscales, políticos, burócratas etc es lo que hace que dejemos de ser personas y nos convirtamos en números o lo que es peor, en lo que hoy día tenemos en la sociedad: borregos.
Cualquier sociedad sana debería empequeñecer al Estado hasta su mínima expresión.


----------



## laresial (2 Feb 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Menuda lloraéra los putos llorones... y todo porque Nadal ganó el Open de Australia.
> 
> No ganáis ni una llorones.



Nadal no ha ganado el open de Australia por que a Jokovich no le permitieron jugar la dictadura sanitaria mundial.
Nadal es un mierda por jugarlo.


----------



## dragon33 (2 Feb 2022)

Muerte al estado.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Feb 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Realmente ya no existen estados. El mundo está controlado por megacorporaciones regidas por el satán neoliberal.
> 
> Otra cosa es que viváis en las viejas dicotomías del pasado.



Exacto, hay multinacionales y multimillonarios con más dinero que el PIB de muchos países. Eso es lo que nos está destrozando en realidad: LA FALTA DE ESTADO, O EL ESTADO AL SERVICIO DE LO PRIVADO CON PODER.


----------



## laresial (2 Feb 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> Está claro que una de dos, o corre la sangre por las calles o estamos perdidos.



Hay alternativas, convencer a una mayoría de que otro mundo es posible, y salir a la calle a pedirlo pacificamente y tenerlo en las urnas vigiladas por la militancia y con recuentos manuales.

Ante la violencia, autodefensa.
Se puede hacer y se hará por que el bien siempre triunfará tarde o temprano. No se puede sostener un sistema que busca exterminar a sus miembros mucho tiempo sin que estos reaccionen tarde o temprano.

El Estado y sus defensores, se unirán naturalmente al nuevo orden surgiente, por que será también el suyo.


----------



## Dj Puesto (2 Feb 2022)

La mayor rotura del contrato social es que se yo, que ahora estés cotizando como una bestia para no recibir pensión en el futuro, porque por mucho que retuerzas las matemáticas 2+2 no son 7. 

Rotura del contrato social es que hayas hecho 2 carreras y 3 masters para que un cajero del mercadona acabe cobrando más que tú cuando su única preocupación es que pase la mañana rápido.

Rotura del contrato social es que tu padre pagase su casa e hipoteca con un sueldo y en 10 años, y ahora juntando 2 salarios necesitéis 25 años.

Hay muchos ejemplos de como nos la han metido doblada, comparar épocas es de mal gusto porque 1980 no tiene nada que ver con 2020.


----------



## HvK (2 Feb 2022)

El Estado es es el más frío de todos los monstruos fríos. Y eso ya lo decía Nietzsche cuando el Estado mínimo libegal, allá a finales del XIX. Ahora además de frigérrimo, es mastodóntico y elefantiásico

La teoría contractualista es una puta farsa, una ficción de los portacoces del Poder para que tragues y pagues impuestos sin rechistar. El Estado se crea por un acto primigenio de fuerza, de avasallamiento. No hay contrato entre partes.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (2 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Y los liberalios? Porque siempre nos olvidamos de la otra mitad. El NWO será multicultural con libre movimiento de personas y capitales.



Te confieso que no se que quieres decir con "liberalios", aun si lo que quieres decir es "liberales".

Por ahi se descolgó alguien hace unos días, por ejemplo, con que el marxismo proviene del liberalismo.

Ni idea de que estáis hablando.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (2 Feb 2022)

El Estado se queda con el 50% de la plusvalía y de la riqueza de un trabajador...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (2 Feb 2022)

HvK dijo:


> El Estado es es el más frío de todos los monstruos fríos. Y eso ya lo decía Nietzsche cuando el Estado mínimo libegal, allá a finales del XIX. Ahora además de frigérrimo, es mastodóntico y elefantiásico
> 
> La teoría contractualista es una puta farsa, una ficción de los portacoces del Poder para que tragues y pagues impuestos sin rechistar. El Estado se crea por un acto primigenio de fuerza, de avasallamiento. No hay contrato entre partes.



Leviatán de Hobbes


----------



## HvK (2 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Leviatán de Hobbes



Sí, pero Hobbes era un contractualista como Locke y como Roussesu después, o sea un farsante.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (2 Feb 2022)

HvK dijo:


> Sí, pero Hobbes era un contractualista como Locke y como Roussesu después, o sea un farsante.



Todos follaestados


----------



## El gostoso (2 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Todos follaestados



Tal cual


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Feb 2022)

Em0siD0 hEztAfAD0s


----------



## Kremlink (2 Feb 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> El estado SIEMPRE ha sido un ente hostil.



Pero antes al menos dirigía una sociedad y civilización y lo aceptabas xk sino te comía un invasor


----------



## Kremlink (2 Feb 2022)

La consigna es ...ARRIBA ESPAÑA Y PUTA EL ESTADO 

ARRIBA LAS PATRIAS Y PUTA LOS ESTADOS


----------



## Volvitо (2 Feb 2022)

Kremlink dijo:


> Pero antes al menos dirigía una sociedad y civilización y lo aceptabas xk sino te comía un invasor



De fachada sí, pero si escarbas un poquito te das cuenta de que son los mismos desde siempre, sólo que la agenda antes no estaba tan avanzada en ciertos asuntos.


----------



## Jose (2 Feb 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Y es más grave de lo que parece, la gente empieza a ver el estado no como una herramienta para mejorar las condiciones materiales de vida sino como un ente hostil que crece más y más cada año, generador de normas absurdas que se involucran en la vida privada de la población haciendo la vida axfisiante y cuyo único interés es proteger su propia existencia y aumentar su poder en una alocada carrera que nos terminará llevando a la ruina.
> Hay que parar esta locura antes de que sea demasiado tarde.
> Ver archivo adjunto 928469



Año 1977 . Todo a libreta y boli. 700.000 funcionarios. 
Año 2022. Era de Internet, las bbdd y los superordenadores con A. I. : tres millones doscientos mil funcionarios. 

Tu negocio tiene márgenes del 3'5% y debes trabajar como un cabrón. Pero el Estado cada trimestre a por su 21% de IVA y sus cuotas a la SS. 
En combustible y energía se lleva su 65%.

Compras una vivienda y el Ayuntamiento ( Estado en forma local) se queda su 30% en concepto de suelo y luego hay que pagar otro 10% entre escrituras e impuestos. 

No es que sea un socio incómodo, es que es un parásito para la mierda de servicios que ofrece. 
Si fuese una empresa, estaría en quebrada. 

El único que hace negocio es el Estado, los demás subsisten. 

Con semejante carga impositiva es imposible prosperar. Ni en la edad Media el señor feudal apretaba tanto.


----------



## Kremlink (2 Feb 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> De fachada sí, pero si escarbas un poquito te das cuenta de que son los mismos desde siempre, sólo que la agenda antes no estaba tan avanzada en ciertos asuntos.



Cuando se irguieron las élites? 
EEspaña es descarado porque los apelliditos cantan que apestann n


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (2 Feb 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Y es más grave de lo que parece, la gente empieza a ver el estado no como una herramienta para mejorar las condiciones materiales de vida sino como un ente hostil que crece más y más cada año, generador de normas absurdas que se involucran en la vida privada de la población haciendo la vida axfisiante y cuyo único interés es proteger su propia existencia y aumentar su poder en una alocada carrera que nos terminará llevando a la ruina.
> Hay que parar esta locura antes de que sea demasiado tarde.
> Ver archivo adjunto 928469



Lo unico que puede pasar es que haya peña que se harte y empecemos a ver a politicos, pelotas y lameculistas de la administracion, funcis melasoplatodo etc colgados de las farolas

ira espontanea

Al final la justicia se toma por la mano cuando esta ya no existe, y el miedo pone las cosas en su sitio


----------



## Volvitо (2 Feb 2022)

Kremlink dijo:


> Cuando se irguieron las élites?
> EEspaña es descarado porque los apelliditos cantan que apestann n



No tengo información fiable. Podemos seguir el rastro hasta hace unos 200-300 años como mucho.
En ese momento hubo un reset y ya pasaron a controlar el cotarro los parásitos actuales, lo que pasa es que van ganando el poder poco a poco.

Cuanto más retrocedes en el tiempo, menos control tiene el estado.


----------



## Kremlink (2 Feb 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> No tengo información fiable. Podemos seguir el rastro hasta hace unos 200-300 años como mucho.
> En ese momento hubo un reset y ya pasaron a controlar el cotarro los parásitos actuales, lo que pasa es que van ganando el poder poco a poco.
> 
> Cuanto más retrocedes en el tiempo, menos control tiene el estado.



Yo a veces me pregunto si será verdad toda esa teoria de los masonazos herederos de los canteros constructores...Y todo esto es una venganza contra la iglesia y sociedad cristiana


----------



## Volvitо (2 Feb 2022)

Kremlink dijo:


> Yo a veces me pregunto si será verdad toda esa teoria de los masonazos herederos de los canteros constructores...Y todo esto es una venganza contra la iglesia y sociedad cristiana



Los masones son los nuevos pobladores de la tierra post reset. También son los responsables de la destrucción de varias ciudades para borrar el rastro del antiguo mundo (tienen fotos posando en las ruinas y todo).

Ellos no son constructores sino usurpadores. Todo su conocimiento es robado de la civilización o civilizaciones anteriores.


Free masonry = construcciones/"albañilería" gratuitas

Founded = found dead = encontrado muerto

Referido a las ciudades repobladas tras el mud flood.


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (2 Feb 2022)

Si, sobre todo sabiendo que ese ente clerical es un mero títere del monstruo UE. Los curas políticos son unos mierdas intermediarios-mercenarios a las órdenes de los dueños de la impresora.


----------



## Cleonte (2 Feb 2022)

El Estado no es bueno ni malo. Simplemente es inevitable y todo proyecto político realista debe plantearse su conquista. Plantear alternativas solo lleva a fantasías irrelevantes.


----------



## trellat (2 Feb 2022)

"quien no se vacuna no acepta el compromiso social ..."
el otro dia lo dijo algun famosete de medio pelo de los que pululan por tuiter...
en fin, ejto es lo ke ay


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (2 Feb 2022)

Lo que acaba haciendo la gente NORMAL es largarse de España. Bye bye.

A vivir a Miami a Rusia, a Polonia o a un país perdido.

Y que de queden los funcionarios, langostas y paguiteros y que roben a su puta madre.


----------



## greg_house (2 Feb 2022)

Esto se va a la mierda de forma gradual pero sin más alternativa.

La gente que rema está hasta los huevos de ser ciudadanía de tercera


----------



## greg_house (2 Feb 2022)

Los subhumanos (delincuentes) , tienen todos ayudas y pagas


----------



## Thuma Dree (2 Feb 2022)

El tema es q una sociedad desarrollada necesita seguridad jurídica vinculante entre acuerdos voluntarios entre civiles.

Los anarcocapitalistas pensamos q *esa seguridad q da el estado se puede proprcionar empresarialmente con una información y una técnica y sofisitacación q solamente crearíamos en ausencia de estado coactivo

ES IMPOSIBLE EXPLICAR ESTO ACTUALMENTE A LA GENTE CORRIENTE, NADIE SE IMAGINA Q PODAMOS VIVIR SIN ESTADO*


----------



## Gigatr0n (2 Feb 2022)

laresial dijo:


> Nadal es un mierda por jugarlo.



... y tú otro mierda por lloronazo. *Nadal a hecho historia*, el llocovich va a pasar a ser un magufo burbujero-pobre en breve... todo lo contrario que Federer, que pasará al anonimato y disfrutar de sus millones.


----------



## Decipher (2 Feb 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> Te confieso que no se que quieres decir con "liberalios", aun si lo que quieres decir es "liberales".
> 
> Por ahi se descolgó alguien hace unos días, por ejemplo, con que el marxismo proviene del liberalismo.
> 
> Ni idea de que estáis hablando.



Pues ya hay bastantes hilos en burbuja criticando al liberalismo.









El liberalismo, esa puta mierda


Mi tesis es la siguiente: El liberalismo, fuera de lo económico, es una ideología que sólo sirve para preservar una falsa apariencia de superioridad moral mientras te dejas dar por culo a cada ocasión por un millón de rojos.




www.burbuja.info





No se si eres consciente de que quien está detrás del NWO no son los comunistas infiltrados, ni los judios, si no principalmente los liberales. Que la sociedad moderna es una sociedad eminentemente liberal en nuestro sistema político, formas de pensar, valores...

Que la inmigración masiva, el feminismo, la eliminación de fronteras son principalmente liberales.

Que las críticas constantes a los conservadores y al nacionalismo y la tolerancia por el socialismo es un rasgo liberal porque ambas son ideologias progresistas.

La auténtica división de fondo a dia de hoy es entre progresistas (socialistas/liberales) e identitarios (nacionalistas/conservadores). Por eso la posición de los libertarios achacando de todos los males al estado sin darse cuenta de que el problema de fondo es en gran medida el propio liberalismo es especialmente curiosa.

Podria explicar mas a fondo esto sobre todo como el marco moral liberal lleva al libertinaje y a la imposición de los propios valores liberales lo que va en contra de la supuesta libertad para decidir tu propio proyecto de vida por la que aboga el liberalismo lo que es una contradición intrínseca del liberalismo, esto antes estaba contenido por el propio sustrato cristiano de valores compartidos de la sociedad, pero con el abandono de la población de la moral cristiana la sociedad ha quedado a la deriva sin un conjunto de valores comunes que fijen la moralidad social, de ahí el aborto y los onlyfans, la basura televisiva y la pendiente deslizante de la moral liberal.

Lo que entra para sustituirlo es el marxismo cultural que está empezando a conformar nuestro nuevo sustrato moral. Disfrute de su liberalismo.


----------



## gester (2 Feb 2022)

El estado está para organizar y gestionar los recursos públicos. Como no hacen nada de esto mejor sería vaciar el Congreso, el Senado y la monarquía y contratar una empresa que lo haga. Y si no nos gusta, pues contratamos otra. Y nada de mantener taifas, políticuchos, funcionarios, paguiteros, y langostas que ni si quería han cotizado.


----------



## Decipher (2 Feb 2022)

gester dijo:


> El estado está para organizar y gestionar los recursos públicos. Como no hacen nada de esto mejor sería vaciar el Congreso, el Senado y la monarquía y contratar una empresa que lo haga. Y si no nos gusta, pues contratamos otra. Y nada de mantener taifas, políticuchos, funcionarios, paguiteros, y langostas que ni si quería han cotizado.



Eso ya se hace, son las elecciones. Pero para establecer una crítica hace falta un diálogo ¿Y quién controla los foros publicos de opinión?


----------



## gester (2 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Eso ya se hace, son las elecciones. Pero para establecer una crítica hace falta un diálogo ¿Y quién controla los foros publicos de opinión?



No, no se hace. Si yo contrato una empresa y no hace su trabajo la despido y busco otra. Me puedes decir dónde puedo despedir políticos?


----------



## Decipher (2 Feb 2022)

gester dijo:


> No, no se hace. Si yo contrato una empresa y no hace su trabajo la despido y busco otra. Me puedes decir dónde puedo despedir políticos?



En las elecciones. Lo que pasa es que la empresa no es suya; usted, por seguir con su analogia, es solo un accionista. Se vota en la reunión de accionistas y el resto de accionistas deciden que quieren seguir con el CEO, aunque usted no esté de acuerdo.


----------



## gester (2 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> En las elecciones. Lo que pasa es que la empresa no es suya; usted, por seguir con su analogia, es solo un accionista. Se vota en la reunión de accionistas y el resto de accionistas deciden que quieren seguir con el CEO, aunque usted no esté de acuerdo.



Si, por eso los políticos prometen y prometen en las elecciones .... Y luego no cumplen nada y ahí siguen. Estoy seguro de que los accionistas de una empresa, si no se les dan resultados le dan una patada al CEO y se buscan uno nuevo. Y por supuesto también decidirán los acciónistas el sueldo del ceo; o el ceo se pone el sueldo que le parece bien y se lo sube cuando quiere?


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mink (2 Feb 2022)

Esta sociedad necesia un formateo serio, no el gran reset que nos quieren proponer. Hay que guillotinar, expropiar y vengarse tanto de los saqueadores como de los colaboracionistas. Premiar a los que han resistido y castigar a los traidores y cobardes.


----------



## PedrelGuape (2 Feb 2022)

Es lo que pasa en un país de borregos.


----------



## Apretrujillos (2 Feb 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Y es más grave de lo que parece, la gente empieza a ver el estado no como una herramienta para mejorar las condiciones materiales de vida sino como un ente hostil que crece más y más cada año, generador de normas absurdas que se involucran en la vida privada de la población haciendo la vida axfisiante y cuyo único interés es proteger su propia existencia y aumentar su poder en una alocada carrera que nos terminará llevando a la ruina.
> Hay que parar esta locura antes de que sea demasiado tarde.
> Ver archivo adjunto 928469



Tu crees?

Yo lo que veo en este pais es cada vez la gente pensando mas en el Estado como papa proveedor.


----------



## TomásPlatz (2 Feb 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Y es más grave de lo que parece, la gente empieza a ver el estado no como una herramienta para mejorar las condiciones materiales de vida sino como un ente hostil que crece más y más cada año, generador de normas absurdas que se involucran en la vida privada de la población haciendo la vida axfisiante y cuyo único interés es proteger su propia existencia y aumentar su poder en una alocada carrera que nos terminará llevando a la ruina.
> Hay que parar esta locura antes de que sea demasiado tarde.
> Ver archivo adjunto 928469



Claro, el estado es lo peor que le puede pasar al ser humano.

Un hombre libre jamás estara a favor del estado.

Si te fijas los mas borregos son los que mas adoran a papa estado.

Porque son tan sumamente imbeciles que carcen de pensamiento critico.

Yo estoy hasta los cojones de tanta ley, tanta restricción, tanto control, tantos impuestos, tanto que me digan por donde puedo ir con mi coche, por donde no, que tengo que pensar, que tengo que sentir, como debo de actuar, como no debo de actuar, luego la calle llena de camaras por todas partes que te controlan todos tus movimientos,....


----------



## Otrasvidas (2 Feb 2022)

Tardísimo . Ya no es posible resolver el problema mediante los cauces previstos por las democracias liberales.


----------



## ·TUERTO (2 Feb 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Ni tampoco se cuestionan por qué todo el DNI está a todo color menos su cara. O por qué su nombre y apellidos están en mayúsculas.



*Estoy de acuerdo, amigo. Y añado que el espacio para la firma es ahora más pequeño... Por lo tanto, somos cada vez menos para el Estado...





*


----------



## wintermute81 (2 Feb 2022)

·TUERTO dijo:


> *Estoy de acuerdo, amigo. Y añado que el espacio para la firma es ahora más pequeño... Por lo tanto, somos cada vez menos para el Estado...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 929626
> *



Eres un crack Juan Carlos.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (2 Feb 2022)

·TUERTO dijo:


> *Estoy de acuerdo, amigo. Y añado que el espacio para la firma es ahora más pequeño... Por lo tanto, somos cada vez menos para el Estado...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 929626
> *



Estrechan el cerco.


----------



## tv eye (2 Feb 2022)

Apretrujillos dijo:


> Tu crees?
> 
> Yo lo que veo en este pais es cada vez la gente pensando mas en el Estado como papa proveedor.



Venía justamente a poner esto.

El op falla en su análisis. Donde pone ''la gente se está dando cuenta que el Estado blao blao'' debería haber puesto ''4 gatos contados y desunidos nos estamos dando cuenta que...''' para ajustarse más a la realidad.

Esto foro no es representativo de la sociedad, el error de muchos es pensar que sí, _wishful thinking_ lo llaman ahora. Es una puta desgracia, pero es lo que hay.


----------



## petro6 (2 Feb 2022)

Los bozalerdos no opinan lo mismo.


----------



## Thuma Dree (2 Feb 2022)

El marxismo lo único q dice es q hay un valor-trabajo q según él son horas d trabajo q ni siquiera él sabe cómo calcular... y a partir d ahí monta un edificio teórico con todo lo demás... quien no haya visto q eso es una estafa intelectual...

aquí justamente os estáis quejando de la realidad qse impone delante vuestro: q el estado necesita siempre crecer sin parar y controlar cada vez más parcelas de la vida . Seguridad hay, claro, pero a qué precio¿?¿?¿?

Mira Lietchestein, Andorra, Montecarlo... los estados más libres y menos intervencionistas (mini estados) en comparación a los "primermundistas" qt refires y mira el nivel de prosperidad

Por cierto q cuando hablamos d creación d información empresarial me refiero ideas y descubirmiento y la capacidad innata q tenemos todos los individuos para descubrir oportunidades de ganancia resolviendo desajustes en nuestro entorno, eso solo es posible en un ámbito sin normas ni intervención estatal. En las parecelas q interviene el estado, toda esa creatividad está bloqueada: no hay gananciia ni pérdida, no hay incentivo para resolver nada, si no todo lo contrario.

Espero haberme explicado


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (2 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Pues ya hay bastantes hilos en burbuja criticando al liberalismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que llamas "liberalismo" es una rendición a la progresía izmierdista estadounidense que se ha apropiado del término y, aun así, se ve obligada a reconocer que solo quiere decir "liberalismo cultural".

Personalmente, yo rindo nada y menos a la escoria izmierdista.

Luego está que no son "liberales" ni culturalmente ni nada, por lo que dejarles robar el término es contraproducente y absurdo.

Finalmente, el liberalismo real tiene valor concreto que merece ser defendido hasta sus últimas consecuencias.

Resumiendo, me niego a dejar de llamar a las cosas por su nombre porque a la izmierda se le antoje.


----------



## Decipher (2 Feb 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> Lo que llamas "liberalismo" es una rendición a la progresía izmierdista estadounidense que se ha apropiado del término y, aun así, se ve obligada a reconocer que solo quiere decir "liberalismo cultural".
> 
> Personalmente, yo rindo nada y menos a la escoria izmierdista.
> 
> ...



Ese es el problema con los libertarios. Que no quereis admitir los problemas del liberalismo, cuando hace algo que no os gusta le quitais el carnet de liberal y listo, a otra cosa. No era verdadero liberalismo. Me suena de algo.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (3 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Ese es el problema con los libertarios. Que no quereis admitir los problemas del liberalismo, cuando hace algo que no os gusta le quitais el carnet de liberal y listo, a otra cosa. No era verdadero liberalismo. Me suena de algo.



No soy libertario, ni siquiera liberal, erras de la A a la Z.

Y puedes tener seguro que no dejo a la izmierda decirme que es esto o aquello.

Te recomiendo lo mismo.


----------



## Decipher (3 Feb 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> No soy libertario, ni siquiera liberal, erras de la A a la Z.
> 
> Y puedes tener seguro que no dejo a la izmierda decirme que es esto o aquello.
> 
> Te recomiendo lo mismo.



Claro, claro. Tranquilo que la izquierda no me dice nada, te lo digo yo a tí.


----------



## Blackmoon (3 Feb 2022)

gester dijo:


> El estado está para organizar y gestionar los recursos públicos. Como no hacen nada de esto mejor sería vaciar el Congreso, el Senado y la monarquía y contratar una empresa que lo haga. Y si no nos gusta, pues contratamos otra. Y nada de mantener taifas, políticuchos, funcionarios, paguiteros, y langostas que ni si quería han cotizado.



Vamos, que decida la Nación, y no los partidos policorruptos cómo gestionar el estado mediante representantes directos.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (3 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Claro, claro. Tranquilo que la izquierda no me dice nada, te lo digo yo a tí.



Y lo que me dices es que la izmierda dicta que el liberalismo es suyo y lo que significa.

Me parece inaceptable y te recomiendo lo mismo.


----------



## Decipher (3 Feb 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> Y lo que me dices es que la izmierda dicta que el liberalismo es suyo y lo que significa.
> 
> Me parece inaceptable y te recomiendo lo mismo.



El único que dice que la izquierda dicta lo que es liberalismo eres tú. Yo nunca he dicho eso, de hecho te he señalado especificamente que es una forma que te has inventado de quitar al liberalismo responsabilidad por sus actos.

El foro económico mundial son liberales, el comité de relaciones exteriores son liberales, el PPE son liberales. Demonios, incluso el PSOE es liberal, no les veo abogando por "la socialización de los medios de producción" no veo que pongan en cuestión el sistema liberal que es en el que vivimos. El paradigma entero en que vivimos es liberal.

Ha habido una reciente fusión entre izquierda y liberalismo con el estado del bienestar y las ideologias de la nueva izquierda. Pero esa mezcla es 70% liberal 30% izquierda. Tú te tapas el ojo, miras solo la parte de izquierda que tiene y dices "no es verdadero liberalismo".


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (3 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> El único que dice que la izquierda dicta lo que es liberalismo eres tú. Yo nunca he dicho eso, de hecho te he señalado especificamente que es una forma que te has inventado de quitar al liberalismo responsabilidad por sus actos.
> 
> El foro económico mundial son liberales, el comité de relaciones exteriores son liberales, el PPE son liberales. Demonios, incluso el PSOE es liberal, no les veo abogando por "la socialización de los medios de producción" no veo que pongan en cuestión el sistema liberal que es en el que vivimos. El paradigma entero en que vivimos es liberal.
> 
> Ha habido una reciente fusión entre izquierda y liberalismo con el estado del bienestar y las ideologias de la nueva izquierda. Pero esa mezcla es 70% liberal 30% izquierda. Tú te tapas el ojo, miras solo la parte de izquierda que tiene y dices "no es verdadero liberalismo".



Repito:

_Lo que llamas "liberalismo" es una rendición a la progresía izmierdista estadounidense que se ha apropiado del término y, aun así, se ve obligada a reconocer que solo quiere decir *"liberalismo cultural".*

Personalmente, yo rindo nada y menos a la escoria izmierdista.

Luego está que *no son "liberales" ni culturalmente ni nada,* por lo que dejarles robar el término es contraproducente y absurdo.

Finalmente, el *liberalismo real tiene valor concreto* que merece ser defendido hasta sus últimas consecuencias.

Resumiendo, *me niego a dejar de llamar a las cosas por su nombre porque a la izmierda se le antoje.* _


----------



## Decipher (3 Feb 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> Repito:
> 
> _Lo que llamas "liberalismo" es una rendición a la progresía izmierdista estadounidense que se ha apropiado del término y, aun así, se ve obligada a reconocer que solo quiere decir *"liberalismo cultural".*
> 
> ...



¿El PPE es progresia izmierdista estadounidense? ¿Ciudadanos es progresisa izmierdista estadounidense? ¿El Foro económico mundial es progresia izmierdista estadounidense? ¿El partido republicano es progresia izmierdista estadounidense?

En EEUU no hay partidos que no sean liberales. En el partido demócrata hay dos corrientes. Los viejunos como Nancy Pelosi, Biden, Bloomberg, que son los que tienen todo el poder y la nueva corriente con gente como "the squad" con Ocasio Cortez a los que apoyan los medios pero aún no tienen el poder y que están mas a la izquierda.

De nuevo cierras los ojos y le achacas al liberalismo haber sido secuestrado cuando NO HA SIDO secuestrado, se ha fusionado y sigue siendo liberal. La eliminación de fronteras no es una reivindicación de la progresia si no de los liberales, la deslocalización de empresas no es una reivindicación de la progresia si no de los liberales.

Y finalmente. El lieralismo ES PROGRESISTA, siempre lo ha sido, no puedes achacarle el progresismo del liberalismo a una malvada conspiración de la izquierda.

La izquierda no te impone llamar nada, SON ELLOS MISMOS LOS QUE SE DEFINEN COMO LIBERALES y tú quieres quitarles el carnet, pero tú no eres quien para quitar el carnet de nada.


----------



## ShellShock (3 Feb 2022)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Y es más grave de lo que parece, la gente empieza a ver el estado no como una herramienta para mejorar las condiciones materiales de vida sino como un ente hostil que crece más y más cada año, generador de normas absurdas que se involucran en la vida privada de la población haciendo la vida axfisiante y cuyo único interés es proteger su propia existencia y aumentar su poder en una alocada carrera que nos terminará llevando a la ruina.
> Hay que parar esta locura antes de que sea demasiado tarde.
> Ver archivo adjunto 928469



Eso que describes, el estado todopoderoso que se inmiscuye en las vidas de todos, es precisamente el sueño húmedo de los psicópatas y discapacitados mentales izquierdistas. A una mente que se alimenta del odio y la envida al prójimo, como es la mente de cualquier hijo de puta rojo, el estado opresor y agobiante que iguala a todos por abajo le resultará muy atractivo.

Ahora date cuenta de que la mitad o más de los españoles son izquierdistas. Vamos directos al desastre.


----------



## selenio (3 Feb 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Realmente ya no existen estados. El mundo está controlado por megacorporaciones regidas por el satán neoliberal.
> 
> Otra cosa es que viváis en las viejas dicotomías del pasado.



El satan globalista es un Satán hybrido, capitalismo de grandes corporaciones y financiero, y socialista en el control estatal ,por lo tanto de masas, y el primero controla al segundo.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (3 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿El PPE es progresia izmierdista estadounidense? ¿Ciudadanos es progresisa izmierdista estadounidense? ¿El Foro económico mundial es progresia izmierdista estadounidense? ¿El partido republicano es progresia izmierdista estadounidense?
> 
> En EEUU no hay partidos que no sean liberales. En el partido demócrata hay dos corrientes. Los viejunos como Nancy Pelosi, Biden, Bloomberg, que son los que tienen todo el poder y la nueva corriente con gente como "the squad" con Ocasio Cortez a los que apoyan los medios pero aún no tienen el poder y que están mas a la izquierda.
> 
> ...



Y también dicen que censurar es liberal.

La cosa es que sabes que estamos de acuerdo en muchas cosas.

Pero esta no es una de ellas.

No pasa nada.


----------



## Decipher (3 Feb 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> Y también dicen que censurar es liberal.
> 
> La cosa es que sabes que estamos de acuerdo en muchas cosas.
> 
> ...



Solo te digo que abras los ojos a este liberalismo que tiene defectos que hay que vigilar y sobre todo en lo que se ha convertido. Puedes decir que en muchos sentidos ha traicionado al liberalismo original, eso si.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (3 Feb 2022)

No se si se puede afirmar como una generalización, pero a veces, el Estado o sus derivaciones, p.ej.ejercen una violencia sutil, porque no deja constancia entre otras razones,sobre el ciudadano. A veces puede ocurrir que el Estado da poderes omnimodos a un personaje que detenta una responsabilidad administrativa. El ciudadano sojuzgado por la plétora de normas y Leyes se ve incapaz de luchar contra la máquina administrativa vía justicia ya que las cargas económicas son a todas luces pesadas y no se puede asumir el riesgo.
Es entonces cuando se materializa la célebre frase :"Máxima ius, máxima iniuria"
Puede pasarte por ejemplo si tu casa esta en una población bajo la denominación de conjunto histórico. Puede ser un villorrio de mala muerte que no podrás hacer nada en tu casa sin contar con la autorización preceptiva de unos vividores que se han montado ese chiringuito jodiendo la vida al pobre administrado que sin comerlo ni beberlo se ha encontrado con el fregado. No os podéis imaginar el sentimiento de impotencia y rabia porque un borracho, según "vox populi" a media mañana está tajado", te dice no a una reforma arquitectónica que te ha costado más de 6000 le relés y que va a ir al cajón. Eso te puede suponer un retraso de años para la reforma y que tus arquitectónica llegados ya no puedan disfrutarla porque han sido reclamados por el sumo hacedor. Son historias de la España profunda.


----------



## pep007 (3 Feb 2022)

El estado es un virus violento que parasita a la sociedad.

No queda mas remedio que el tiranicidio.

Pero a quien te cargas? A los titeres guaperas elocuentes que nos ponen al mando. No, solo son muñecos.

Hay que darle a la cabeza.

Le he estado dando vueltas y la unica solucion para acabar con el regimen es separase de el.

Si te separas del virus, el virus muere, por que yo no te puede chupar la sangre.

La unica manera no violenta de conseguirlo es cometer un precrimen.

Creamos un tirano todopoderoso, que se cargue el régimen, y lo matanos antes de que se corrompa.

Coordicide.


----------



## Thuma Dree (3 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Ese es el problema con los libertarios. Que no quereis admitir los problemas del liberalismo, cuando hace algo que no os gusta le quitais el carnet de liberal y listo, a otra cosa. No era verdadero liberalismo. Me suena de algo.



Por tu comentario tienes pinta dq si hasta el mismo Pedro Sánchez empieza a decir q son liberales te lo acabas creyendo

Los problemas q surgen en el libertarismo se solucionan empresarialmente. 

Es sencillo: Probema desajuste social = oportunidad de ganancia resolviéndolo.

En cambio con un a parcela controlada por el estado interesa justamente no solucionar nada, perpetuar y crear nuevos problemas.


----------



## Decipher (3 Feb 2022)

Thuma Dree dijo:


> Por tu comentario tienes pinta dq si hasta el mismo Pedro Sánchez empieza a decir q son liberales te lo acabas creyendo
> 
> Los problemas q surgen en el libertarismo se solucionan empresarialmente.
> 
> ...



Ai, que bonito es tener fe. Como creer en los ángeles, en dioses con cabezas de animales o en que Thor lanza los rayos del cielo.


----------



## Thuma Dree (3 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Ai, que bonito es tener fe. Como creer en los ángeles, en dioses con cabezas de animales o en que Thor lanza los rayos del cielo.



Para fe la que tienes tú pensando q un estado está para solucionar tus problemas


----------



## Decipher (3 Feb 2022)

Thuma Dree dijo:


> Para fe la que tienes tú pensando q un estado está para solucionar tus problemas



Ai criaturilla, de tus cuatro frases hechas no te sales. No intentes pensar que no es lo tuyo, se ve claramente. Hay gente que ha nacido para repetir sloganes.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (3 Feb 2022)

Pues yo veo a la gente más adoctrinada que nunca.


----------



## Decipher (3 Feb 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> Pues yo veo a la gente más adoctrinada que nunca.



Creo que las dos cosas son ciertas. Hay una mayoria de gente adoctrinada y una masa social cada vez mayor muy descontenta. Se está creando una polarización de la sociedad brutal.


----------



## Thuma Dree (3 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Ai criaturilla, de tus cuatro frases hechas no te sales. No intentes pensar que no es lo tuyo, se ve claramente. Hay gente que ha nacido para repetir sloganes.



Será q tienes q pensar tú mucho para soltar ese argumentario. Estás tú como para mandar a pensar a otros...


----------



## pep007 (3 Feb 2022)

Por si no me he explicado bien, ahi va el video...


----------



## pepeleches (5 Feb 2022)

Funcional dijo:


> El error lo cometeis aquellos que veis al estado no como un enemigo limitador de tus libertades sino como "una herramienta para mejorar"



Cuando se analiza el estado pasa algo análogo a lo que pasa cuando alguien es comunista. Te da respuestas que no se basan en la realidad, sino en lo beneficioso que es la idea que lo sustenta. Siempre se basa en el terreno de las ideas. 

Y pasa un poco con todo lo relacionado con la política. Yo no concibo otro sistema que no sea la democracia, pero por aquello que decía Churchill de que nadie entre en tu casa a las seis de la mañana. Sin embargo el sistema por el cual se legitima que metas un papel en una urna, y a partir de ahí una maquinaria absurda pueda hacer lo que quiera, gastar lo que quiera, incluso incumplir una por una las promesas que te llevaron a votarle, me parece completamente absurdo. 

Básicamente porque solo podemos elegir al tipo que lo dirige, pero no podemos decidir en ningún caso lo que realmente queremos. Y se producen hechos que son absurdos; estoy seguro de que si se hiciera una encuesta real independiente y con suficiente muestreo, el feminismo (más aún el radical...) sería mal visto por una mayoría de la población. 

Pues bien, todos los líderes políticos españoles, incluso en la UE, lo apoyan sin fisuras. ¿Cómo puede ser eso? Pues pasa con muchas, muchísimas cosas. Terminamos siendo parte de una agenda ideológica que nadie quiere, y lo peor de todo sin ninguna capacidad de echarla para atrás porque todos (con tibias excepciones...) van por el mismo camino.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (5 Feb 2022)

Parasitos públicos del Estado

La dictadura del funcionariado charocratico y langostero


----------



## greg_house (5 Feb 2022)

Todos los vagos y delincuentes tienen pagas y ayudas , dinero que roban a la gente corriente y honrada vía impuestos. 

Esa chusma que debería estar muerta está viviendo de nuestros impuestos mejor que nosotros que nos pasamos el dia trabajando. 

Puta España!!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Feb 2022)

5000 EUROS POR CADA ROCIADA DE PUIGDEMONT EXCLUSIVAS OBIWANCHERNOBIL


Si camaradas, ya sabeis quien soy. PUIGDEMONT el ser vivo que cada rociada vale 5000 euros, el tal PUIGDEMONT debe llevar una buena vida no me cabe duda, todo el día le estarán intentando extraer las ROCIADAS, ahora bien, el dueño debe ser el pajilleros mayor del reino...pero imaginaos que por...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## wintermute81 (21 Feb 2022)

teperico dijo:


> pararla cómo?



La respuesta me podría llevar a la cárcel.


----------

